# Guru's Daughters



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Feb 4, 2007)

All of us, of course, know about Guru Gobind Singh's four sons. But I have been unable to discover if he had any  physical daughters. I've searched forums and websites, and asked questions about this, but haven't gotten a single answer. No one has responded even with an 'I don't know. I thought this as a really straight-forward question, and now I'm asking here.

Does anyone know?




----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## Arvind (Feb 4, 2007)

As per history, He did not have any daughter. He had four sons. Later on, when He created Khalsa, all men and women who take Amrit call themselves children of Guru Gobind Singh ji.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Feb 12, 2007)

Arvind said:


> As per history, He did not have any daughter. He had four sons. Later on, when He created Khalsa, all men and women who take Amrit call themselves children of Guru Gobind Singh ji.


 
"History" is not always accurate or complete. Right now I am following a lively debate in another forum about how many wives Guru Gobind Ji had.

Also, at this time, the birth and even existence of daughters was often not recorded. 

I will accept that he had no physical daughters. But I did want to ask if anyone had any different information.


----------



## MKAUR1981 (Feb 13, 2007)

WJKK WJKF

Mai

Some people thinK that Guru Gobind had 3 wives, he had only 1 wife.

In a Nutshell:
He was married to Mata Jeeto, but as tradition was at the time her name was changed to Mata Sunderi (by Guru Ji's mother Mata Gujri, as she was beautiful). So Mata Jeeto and Mata Sunderi = same woman.

Mata Sahib Kaur:
Her father, Ramu Bassi wished to marry her to Guru Gobind Singh, but Guru Ji was already married. Apparently her father had already announced to everyone in his village that he was going to get his daughter married, and therefore if he went back with his daughter, it would insult his honour. Guru Ji said that he cannot marry and take on a second wife. However he allowed Mata Sahib to stay and serve the Guru Ji and the community. This put Ramu Bassi in more of a dilemna as he was concerned that she will never be a mother. Guru Gobind Singh said that she will be a Mother to those children who everyone will remember.

Now when anyone takes amrit Guru Gobind singh is your spiritual father and Mata Sahib Kaur is your spitirual mother. Mata Sahib Kaur is known as Mother of Kalsa and she was the one who put Patasa in the water for the first Amrit ceremony.

Bhul chuk maaf. If I am wrong or some one needs to add anything, please feel free to do so.


----------



## Arvind (Feb 13, 2007)

Mai said:


> "History" is not always accurate or complete. Right now I am following a lively debate in another forum about how many wives Guru Gobind Ji had.
> 
> Also, at this time, the birth and even existence of daughters was often not recorded.
> 
> I will accept that he had no physical daughters. But I did want to ask if anyone had any different information.


For other Gurus, daughter's names are recorded in history, so I dont think it is an issue in sikhi during Gurus' times.


----------

